# Sugery Today



## aljack33 (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, I am back from my husband's surgery today. The good news is I didn't have to make the decision whether to keep part of his thyroid. the doctor removed it all and some lymph nodes. The surgery was complicated. It turned into an over 5 hour surgery to remove it all. The main big tumor was attached to a muscle and it was big and very hard the doctor said. He also had to remove some glands. I was extremely worried after I didn't hear anything after 3 hours. They gave periodic updates but really couldn't say much.

After 5 hours, the surgeon came out and took me in a room and explained it was more complicated. I was very scared and really wasn't listening to him. I just wanted to know my husband was ok.

Next they moved my husband into a room. He was very nauseous and having a really hard time. He has been in and out of sleep the rest of the day is now sleeping.

The doctor called me a few hours ago and wanted to talk to me. He didn't want to talk to husband. He said he is very concerned but doesn't want to upset a patient right after surgery. he thinks the cancer has spread and he used the term that the cancer was very "aggressive." he is concerned. He is waiting for the path report to come back and then wants to sit with me and my husband tomorrow morning with the prognosis. Again saying he is concerned about where it spread and how agressive it was.

I am freaking out. It's papillary cancer. Isn't that the "good" cancer? they removed his thyroid. Why is he so concerned?


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

My prayers are with you tonight. I hope things will be O.K. I know the anxiety you're feeling - several years ago my husband had open heart surgery and it took what seemed like an eternity before they could say for certain whether he had suffered a stroke in surgery.

It's hard to see anything threaten the people we love so much. I pray that this time tomorrow you'll at least know exactly what you're dealing with.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

My prayers are with you & your husband. Please know that many here are thinking of you.


----------



## katbid23 (Oct 20, 2010)

Please keep us posted. Praying for you and your family.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

aljack33 said:


> Well, I am back from my husband's surgery today. The good news is I didn't have to make the decision whether to keep part of his thyroid. the doctor removed it all and some lymph nodes. The surgery was complicated. It turned into an over 5 hour surgery to remove it all. The main big tumor was attached to a muscle and it was big and very hard the doctor said. He also had to remove some glands. I was extremely worried after I didn't hear anything after 3 hours. They gave periodic updates but really couldn't say much.
> 
> After 5 hours, the surgeon came out and took me in a room and explained it was more complicated. I was very scared and really wasn't listening to him. I just wanted to know my husband was ok.
> 
> ...


No doubt they will do whole body MRI w/contrast material. That is a decision you did not want to make.

This is most hopeful.

Papillary cancer is the most common, and most treatable, type of thyroid cancer. Most people with papillary thyroid cancer can be completely cured with surgery. There are more than 10,000 new cases of papillary thyroid cancer diagnosed in the United States every year. In fact, papillary cancer comprises at least 70% of all diagnosed thyroid cancers. Most people develop papillary thyroid cancer before age 40, and it is much more common in women than in men, although the reason for this is not understood.

You will want to read the whole article, of course.
http://www.cumc.columbia.edu/dept/thyroid/papillary.html

Do know that I and others here will be praying for your husband (and for you for strength and wisdom) and keeping you in our thoughts.

They will treat it aggressively and they will get it.


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear this news. Prayers to you and your husband. You will both get through this.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I, too, am thinking of your husband and you. I hope you get some answers today that will directly address your concerns. Hang in there!


----------



## SnoodMama (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. The doctors seem like they're trying to maximize panic or something. Man, couldn't they be a little more sensitive about it? Anyway, there's no point in dwelling on that I guess. Just know that we are all thinking of you and wishing the best for you and your husband. In a couple days he will feel a whole lot better and you can take a more calm, measured approach to this and deciding what to do next. And we are all here to help you with all these decisions and stuff they come at you with.


----------



## honey_mocha (Oct 8, 2011)

Prayers sent up for you and your husband. I pray that you will have strong faith in God and trust in him.

This too shall pass! Amen!


----------



## aljack33 (Oct 11, 2011)

So, we got part of the path report back. It came back with the cancer spreading to 4 lymph nodes and a tall cell variant papillary cancer. He also mentioned something about Hashimoto's which I am not familar with at all and will have to read up on.

The doctor was eager to get the path report back so they did a quickn report for him and will do a more in depth report. We should get the full results tomorrow.

Thanks for all your well wishes. I'm still not sure if I should be scared or if this is treatable. The surgeon really does not say much about that. i'm wondering if we need to wait to hear from the endo before we hear a prognosis?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't know what tall cell means, but I can tell you (again) I had papillary in both lobes of the thyroid and three lymph nodes. Evidence of Hashimoto's. We followed up with RAI...yearly monitoring from here on out...excellent prognosis.

It sounds like your husband is in good hands and has capable doctors handling his care. Continued well wishes for his recovery...and I hope you are able to breath a little easier today. :hugs:


----------



## aljack33 (Oct 11, 2011)

Joplin, thank you - I am breathing a little easier now. The tall cell is a variant of papillary cancer. it's a more aggressive type of papillary. They are talking neck disection and proceeding with the RAI. Apparently, other than the neck dissection, they do not attack the cancer any different. The tall cell variant has a better chance of the cancer reoccuring and sometimes the RAI treatment does not react positively with the type. I'm still nervous, but the surgeon did not sound as dire today as he did yesterday.

I still do not understand Hashimoto's. I am assuming that now that the thyroid is out, we really don't have to worry about that?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

aljack33 said:


> Joplin, thank you - I am breathing a little easier now. The tall cell is a variant of papillary cancer. it's a more aggressive type of papillary. They are talking neck disection and proceeding with the RAI. Apparently, other than the neck dissection, they do not attack the cancer any different. The tall cell variant has a better chance of the cancer reoccuring and sometimes the RAI treatment does not react positively with the type. I'm still nervous, but the surgeon did not sound as dire today as he did yesterday.
> 
> I still do not understand Hashimoto's. I am assuming that now that the thyroid is out, we really don't have to worry about that?


Ok, gotcha. That all makes sense. It is scary when anyone says the word cancer, but I'm glad his doctor has backed off the alarmist mode. It's an emotional roller coaster, isn't it?

Right...at least, the way I understand it is that many of us who had/have Hashi's are predisposed to cancer. Once the thyroid is gone and you go through either the additional surgery and/or the RAI, it's all about regulating meds and keeping his TSH suppressed. The focus is on making sure there's no reoccurrence and Hasi's is more or less an after thought (at least, it is for me). The upshot is that he'll likely feel better long term than he has in some time.

Continued thoughts to you and him!


----------

